# My Burl



## jookey2003 (May 29, 2016)

I found it in the lake as driftwood and need help

 I

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Do you have access to a chain saw? Bandsaw? Sawzall? Cut it up. Sand the edges of it to get it nice n smooth. Then we will be able to better tell you what it is. As it sits now, it could be any kind of tree that surrounds the lake. Speaking of, which one was it?

What are your plans for it? Just selling and move on? Or sticking around and making something crazy beautiful out of it, and more....??


----------



## jookey2003 (May 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you have access to a chain saw? Bandsaw? Sawzall? Cut it up. Sand the edges of it to get it nice n smooth. Then we will be able to better tell you what it is. As it sits now, it could be any kind of tree that surrounds the lake. Speaking of, which one was it?
> 
> What are your plans for it? Just selling and move on? Or sticking around and making something crazy beautiful out of it, and more....??


I'm not sure of my plans... I'm working on it, but sanding it as a whole takes forever! So far, I haven't cut in....
I found it in Pelican Lake located in West Central MN. It was already smooth when I found it.

If I keep it I'd make something crazy cool.....but afraid I'd never be done sanding.
I've had a couple offers and Im wondering if im dum to pass them up




in this pic I just set it on another piece of driftwood I have


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Wow...that's a better pic. I'd keep it. (And in one piece) If you have room...that is a great looking piece.


----------



## barry richardson (May 29, 2016)

Yea, I agree, it's very cool, has lots of possibilities. Just hang onto it till you get some inspiration and your skills and capabilities increase....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jookey2003 (May 29, 2016)

Soo... for now... What do I need to do to it> It was about 80 lbs water logged to start so I've been drying it slowly while scraping the soft out. Linseed oil finish...


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

Here is my burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

How much are the offers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Here is my burl
> 
> 
> View attachment 105141



That's not burl....that's a big ol knot....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

jookey2003 said:


> Soo... for now... What do I need to do to it> It was about 80 lbs water logged to start so I've been drying it slowly while scraping the soft out. Linseed oil finish...



Keep it out of the direct sunlight to dry it. If there's soft spots, you can use minwax wood hardener on em. Let it dry. Then use the BLO....(boiled linseed oil....not the white stuff that goes up your nose.  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Here is my burl
> 
> 
> View attachment 105141



more like a rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Here is my burl
> 
> 
> View attachment 105141



You could use some ca to keep the rest of the fur from falling off....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Keep it out of the direct sunlight to dry it. If there's soft spots, you can use minwax wood hardener on em. Let it dry. Then use the BLO....(boiled linseed oil....not the white stuff that goes up your nose.  )



I thought you were giving @Tclem advise.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Here is my burl
> 
> 
> View attachment 105141



I say cut it open and see if there's anything inside.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jookey2003 (May 29, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> How much are the offers?


First offer was $25 from a guy just seeing a picture 2nd was 35 from my friend standing next to me when I got the first offer. then a guy with a wood shop offered me a hundred bucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

I would keep it


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

jookey2003 said:


> First offer was $25 from a guy just seeing a picture 2nd was 35 from my friend standing next to me when I got the first offer. then a guy with a wood shop offered me a hundred bucks



$100 is not bad offer. Burls are a crap shoot. You can open and find wonderment of nature or find absolutely nothing but rotten wood. My WILD guess is it is oak. Way I see it 1. take the 100 2. slice it and then you know what you have or keep it as a nice chunk of wood whole. PS. don't mind the friendly humor above some are crazy around here I am one of the few sane ones............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I would keep it



Who is going to listen to some one who walks around with a chamber pot on their head..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ClintW (May 29, 2016)

If you clean up the log face on the bottom. Maybe it can be identified then. Kinda looks like spruce to me.


----------

